# Looking



## ancox0430 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a little baby boy maltese beamer..and I'm looking to expand our little family with a sister for him..and a little baby girl for me. However, I would LOVE to rescue a maltese and give a home to one that is in need. I bought Beamer from a breeder..and I sometimes feel guilty that I bought a puppy who would have had a good home no matter what..instead of finding an animal truly in need..but I love beamer with my whole heart..and truly believe god sent him to me, but I was wondering if anyone could help me look for a little girl maltese who needs a good home. 
Thanks so much
Ashley


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I met a PRECIOUS little girl Malt yesterday at Petco, in need of a home. She was there with Small Dog Rescue - they are at Petco every Saturday with dogs in need of forever homes. I inquired about fostering her and am still awaiting some info. Where do you live? 

I believe that this particular organization only adopts out to people that live locally.


----------



## ancox0430 (Feb 19, 2007)

I live in NC..but I am willing to travel. Also..I am not particularly set on my little girl having to be maltese..I would love for her to be..but any mix..or any adorable small puppy would work just as well


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

i will find out about their policy re: adopting to out-of-state applicants. She was SOOOO cute! they said she was 6 lbs, but she looked smaller to me.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

How wonderful that you are considering a rescue . I am mother to a rescue shih tzu and Lhasa apso , and thay have been fabulous additions to my fur family . Have you checked your local animal shelters ? , there are often small dogs to be found , both my boys were pound puppies . Sarah


----------



## ancox0430 (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I've called a few of the neighboring pounds..but to be honest..i've found they arent all that helpful and seem very impatient and annoyed by the call. I dont have the heart to go and look myself..I tried it once and was in tears all day! I'm too soft hearted I guess. I hate to see animals like that..it breaks my heart.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I also have a rescued lhasa/whaten mix and we love her. I have a website saved on my favorites at home and I will post it tonight. They have tons of dogs. Also you can try www.petfinder.com and fill in your zipcode.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

On Petfinder, Southern Comfort Maltese lists their available rescues. They do out of state adoptions - I live in GA and they are in TN. They are pretty serious about a no child under 10 rule. 

Take a look at them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My Lady is a rescue and I can't tell you how much I love this little girl! I highly recommend adopting a rescue!

Contact Mary Palmer with Northcentral Maltese Rescue. They are nationwide, but happen to have a strong group of fosters here in Virginia/North Carolina. Several of our members here on SM foster for Northcentral so they can probably tell you even more.

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm all for taking in rescues. I sure have my share here. But, I think, for people making this decision, they should be aware of the risks of doing so. Many of these dogs come from unknown background. Just as you, Marj. have had many health problems with Lady, this is a very real possibility for anyone who is getting a rescue. We preach about not buying from puppymills and byb because of this. Many of these rescues started out in that type home. So, before getting one from rescue, I think the new owner should sit down and decide if they are prepared for the expense of not only money but emotions that may go into a rescue with an unknown genetic history.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I know the seriousness of unknown backgrounds of rescues, but we had a humorous one happen.

On the Blessing of the pets night at church, I took Bailey, of course. He was very well behaved and did just as I expectd - until they lit the incense. That struck a nerve with him. HE wanted DOWN and wanted to go to it. This very mild mannered dog was possessed with the intent of getting to that stuff. 

What ever his background - it involved incense!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I know the seriousness of unknown backgrounds of rescues, but we had a humorous one happen.
> 
> On the Blessing of the pets night at church, I took Bailey, of course. He was very well behaved and did just as I expectd - until they lit the incense. That struck a nerve with him. HE wanted DOWN and wanted to go to it. This very mild mannered dog was possessed with the intent of getting to that stuff.
> 
> What ever his background - it involved incense![/B]


 



LOL! I wonder if he was flashing back to another life in the 60's LOL!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I'm all for taking in rescues. I sure have my share here. But, I think, for people making this decision, they should be aware of the risks of doing so. Many of these dogs come from unknown background. Just as you, Marj. have had many health problems with Lady, this is a very real possibility for anyone who is getting a rescue. We preach about not buying from puppymills and byb because of this. Many of these rescues started out in that type home. So, before getting one from rescue, I think the new owner should sit down and decide if they are prepared for the expense of not only money but emotions that may go into a rescue with an unknown genetic history.[/B]


Faye, that is such a good point to bring up, one I should do more often.

Faye is 100% right. Most dogs who end up in rescue are from pet stores or backyards breeders since reputable breeders require their dogs be returned to them if for some reason their owner can't keep them anymore.

And I have learned all too well that an unknown genetic history is like fooling around around with a loaded gun.

As most of you know, Lady is both diabetic and epileptic, has a heart murmur, inflamatory arthritis, allergies and hypothyroidism. I spend about $150 a month on her medications and diabetic supplies alone and I have spent a small fortune at my vet's office....

I've spent $700 in the last month to try to clear up a uti caused by three different strains of e-coli. She is not responding to the medications and a friend just picked up a new supply for me along with all the "fixin's" for me to administer subq fliuds so she doesn't have to be hospitalized again. 

Lady was either from a pet store or byb. Originally I thought pet store, but my neighbor who rescued her and knew her former owner doesn't think Julie would have paid pet store prices and thinks she's from a newspaper ad/byb.

I would never ever trade the time I have had with my precious Lady, but probably will not adopt a rescue next time. This is a huge decision for me since I have not had a kitten or puppy in 25 years. All my furkids are rescues, but my experience with Lady has been a sobering one.

I certainly do not want to discourage anyone from adopting a rescue, but I think you should really list the reasons why you want to adopt. If a major reason is because you think it will be cheaper than buying a puppy, don't do it. I could buy a puppy every year from one of the top show breeders for what I spend annually on Lady. 

Have you considered adopting a retiree from a show breeder? That is what I may do next time. It will still "feel" like adopting, but I will be more confident of getting a genetically sound dog.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I find despite the dire predictions that Rescue organizations are WELL AWARE of any health complaints with their dogs , in fact in Australia ALL rescues come with a qualified VET CHECK . I find it very disappointing that people want to list all the negatives , not the positives . The only problem I can see in rescues , is their CRUMMY FORMER OWNERS . In my family we have over 7 rescues , they are all HEALTHY , WELL ADJUSTED dogs . Get a rescue , they actually need a home -they need a home more than a show dog . I am saddened by some of the comments on this post . I donate a lot of my time to rescue , and certain attitudes do more harm than good . Go for a younger dog , they are much less likely to have health issues .Sarah


----------



## ancox0430 (Feb 19, 2007)

I do appreciate your advice very much, but i've been thinking about rescuing a puppy since before I even got Beamer. It's not about the price. I got Beamer from a wonderful breeder and he has great genetics..but I can't help but think that he would have had a happy family no matter what..even if he had not been adopted at all his breeder mommy is wonderful and great at what she does. I want to adopt a rescue puppy because I want to help a dog that's in need and to give a puppy joy and happiness..and most of all love..that so far in their little lives they havent seen. I actually went to Southern Comfort Maltese and there is an adorable little girl Belle I sent in an aplication for..but she's currently underweight and still a wee little baby. I think that your advice is wonderful, and it did make me think. And I know a lot of people who want to buy a dog for cheaper instead of beign concerned about the quality and health of the puppy. But I know that my heart is telling me to adopt a rescue baby..so I am going to follow it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I do appreciate your advice very much, but i've been thinking about rescuing a puppy since before I even got Beamer. It's not about the price. I got Beamer from a wonderful breeder and he has great genetics..but I can't help but think that he would have had a happy family no matter what..even if he had not been adopted at all his breeder mommy is wonderful and great at what she does. I want to adopt a rescue puppy because I want to help a dog that's in need and to give a puppy joy and happiness..and most of all love..that so far in their little lives they havent seen. I actually went to Southern Comfort Maltese and there is an adorable little girl Belle I sent in an aplication for..but she's currently underweight and still a wee little baby. I think that your advice is wonderful, and it did make me think. And I know a lot of people who want to buy a dog for cheaper instead of beign concerned about the quality and health of the puppy. But I know that my heart is telling me to adopt a rescue baby..so I am going to follow it.[/B]


Good for you
















NMR has found forever homes for countless little ones of all ages. The ones with "issues" are placed accordingly, and sometimes just live out their lives under the foster's care. For the most part, they are very healthy, fully vetted, and full of love









You have a good heart


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> I do appreciate your advice very much, but i've been thinking about rescuing a puppy since before I even got Beamer. It's not about the price. I got Beamer from a wonderful breeder and he has great genetics..but I can't help but think that he would have had a happy family no matter what..even if he had not been adopted at all his breeder mommy is wonderful and great at what she does. I want to adopt a rescue puppy because I want to help a dog that's in need and to give a puppy joy and happiness..and most of all love..that so far in their little lives they havent seen. I actually went to Southern Comfort Maltese and there is an adorable little girl Belle I sent in an aplication for..but she's currently underweight and still a wee little baby. I think that your advice is wonderful, and it did make me think. And I know a lot of people who want to buy a dog for cheaper instead of beign concerned about the quality and health of the puppy. But I know that my heart is telling me to adopt a rescue baby..so I am going to follow it.[/B]


YAY FOR YOU !!!!







. We need more people like you in the world . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I find despite the dire predictions that Rescue organizations are WELL AWARE of any health complaints with their dogs , in fact in Australia ALL rescues come with a qualified VET CHECK . I find it very disappointing that people want to list all the negatives , not the positives . The only problem I can see in rescues , is their CRUMMY FORMER OWNERS . In my family we have over 7 rescues , they are all HEALTHY , WELL ADJUSTED dogs . Get a rescue , they actually need a home -they need a home more than a show dog . I am saddened by some of the comments on this post . I donate a lot of my time to rescue , and certain attitudes do more harm than good . Go for a younger dog , they are much less likely to have health issues .Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think what Faye and I are referring to is those ticking genetic timb bombs that are not able to be picked up by veterinarians until they go off later on. No way am I suggesting rescue groups knowingly place sick dogs in forever homes. 

My Lady is a case in point. She was pronounced "nice and healthy" by my vet when I adopted her at age four. All her bloodwork was normal and gave no indication of all the health problems that would plague her as she got older. 

All Faye was saying, I believe, and I support her statement, is that any one considering a rescue should keep in mind that most do come from byb's and pet shops and have the same risk factors for health problems later on as a puppy from the same source would. As I tried to point out, some people (not this poster) think rescue is a cheap way to get a Maltese. Whenever you get a Maltese from an unknown gene pool, you are taking a risk whether that dog is 10 weeks old or five years old.

I have adopted cats and dogs for all my adult life. Most have been mixed breed and been super healthy. I have learned adopting a purebred can be a very different experience. My first adopted Siamese died at age 13 from heart disease which is very young for one of my cats. All my other "mutt" cats lived to be in their late teens, even twenty.

I did not in anyway mean to be negative about rescue as I believe 100% in it. My Lady is very, very sick right now and not responding to treatment and I am in one of those "I could never go through this again" moods as I am so afraid I am going to lose her. I apologize if my post was discouraging about rescue. There are many rescues who live long heathy lives. Sadly, my precious Lady just doesn't happen to be one of them.


----------



## ancox0430 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for your support everyone! Now everyone just keep their eyes and ears open and let me know if you find out anything about a little maltese baby girl in need!!
<3 always
ashley nicole


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337868
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj ~






























My thoughts and prayers are with you and our sweet little Lady


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's the website that I said I would post tonight: www.hua.org


----------



## ancox0430 (Feb 19, 2007)

So, in my search for a new baby girl I found the most darling little poodle/shih tzu mix on petfinder from lee animal lague..unfortunately they only adopt out to people over 21. Ahh, so once again i'm foiled in my search for a wonderful little baby! Im a little upset by this stipulation, True, Im only 19, but I have excellent vet records and I am a wonderful mom. I wonder why they made that a requirement. Everyone keep your eyes out for a puppy in need!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I guess I didn't realize you were so young. I think you will probably have the same problem with any rescue group.

As the mother of two now grown children, I know how much your life is still in flux at age nineteen. The goal of rescue groups is to place their dogs in a very stable home since these dogs have already been uprooted once before. 

I look at my own children and can count the number of places they have lived over the last ten years before finally settling down (well, at least my daughter!). 

It's nothing personal. I am sure you are a very responsible and caring nineteen year old. It's just that your age puts you into a high risk group.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

What I like about this board is that both the pros and cons of issues are put out there. Thank you Marj and HappyB for not hesitating to be straight foreward with the cons of adopting a rescue. Being positive is easy...telling the darker side ...more difficult. I don't like things swept under the rug. I much rather people be TOTALLY aware of what they might be getting into.... than fur-babies who have already had hard knocks receiving more of them when they end up being sent back to rescue....or worse. 

Rescue is a wonderful thing







....as long as all parties involved have the total picture from the get-go.


----------

